# Any tips for keeping hair out of the eyes!!



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello Poodle Experts 

Well as you know Stella has a long TK. We have actually had a growing TK for a year now...and for whatever reason Stella's fine, baby looking, hairs from her TK and even fine soft hair from her ears...keep getting in her eyes. This is causing tearing and staining. Its unsightly and I hate the thought of her eyes being irratated. 

I keep her TK in rubber bands and I use small barretts above both eyes...she doesnt bother it too much...ocassionally she might paw at her TK and eyes. She might have a blocked tear duct again..but I often see hair sticking in her eyes...

Does anyone use hair spray on a daily bases? I thought of this but worry if hair with spray on it gets in her eyes that it would be worse...

any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What about mousse?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Stella there really is no solution that I have personally found or heard of other than just constant re-banding. This is an issue with Tiger, too. It does cause eye irritation and tearing. I started banding his hair closer to the root and a bit tighter and redid the bands close to the eyes once daily. My groomer who shows standard poodles said that this is the main reason why she does not keep a long TK on her dogs after they finish. Whites have finer hair that I think the hairs get loose so much easier than others like the blacks and browns. Millie's eyes never seemed to get hairs in them or get irritated when she had a grown out TK. 

I wouldn't use hairspray on a regular basis, JMO.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> What about mousse?


I wonder about any product really...on a daily basis. Because eventually the hair will fall and get in the eyes...I worry that would make it worse to have hair and hairspray or mousse in her eyes..I love the long TK but have been thinking of getting rid of it if its going to be an issue for her eyes :-(


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Darn...that is what I was thinking too :-( I just dont want it to be true..lol Thanks


----------

